# WD My Passport Ultra 2TB  External HD for Rs 6,696 on snapdeal



## skeletor13th (Aug 12, 2015)

I wanted a WD ext HD for a long time but didnt had enough money till yesterday so i searched and this was the cheapest+legit deal that i came across.

link -

WD My Passport Ultra 2TB Portable External Hard Drive (Black) - Buy @ Rs./- Online | Snapdeal.com

Yesterday i booked it for 6699 and today it got 3 rs cheaper, wut? 

Posting this in case any of you might wanna buy something like this. Peace out!


----------



## Cyanide (Aug 12, 2015)

I bought the same HDD @ 5870 (Citibank offer) from Snapdeal 

Price maybe a bit high now because of US<->INR exchange rate.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 12, 2015)

Looks a good buy but one can never be fully sure of snapdeal.


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2015)

It's old design. Got new one at 6500 from ebay.

Snapdeal delivery can be a problem.

Do check the warranty on wd website when you get it.


----------



## skeletor13th (Aug 13, 2015)

Faun said:


> It's old design. Got new one at 6500 from ebay.
> 
> Snapdeal delivery can be a problem.
> 
> Do check the warranty on wd website when you get it.



Can you elaborate on that 'old design' part? and link of the ebay page?
Its COD so I can still cancel it if needed.


----------



## Lincon_WD (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi skeletor13th,

Prices could vary among retailers, and possibly the currency exchange too.

WD My Passport Ultra is a good option which comes with full license backup software for easy backup solutions too.

However, if you're like me and typically copy and paste my files from PC to the ext HDD as my backup method, you could try searching for WD Elements too. It would be slightly cheaper with the backup software as a 30-day trial. It's also slightly thicker than My Passport by a few millimeters only.


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2015)

skeletor13th said:


> Can you elaborate on that 'old design' part? and link of the ebay page?
> Its COD so I can still cancel it if needed.



Check this page.
External Portable Hard Drives Overview

There is no difference except the new design. Search on ebay if you see a better deal.
*www.wdc.com/global/images/products/hero/global/v2/wdsfMP_UltraFD.jpg

I bought it from this link
WD Western Digital MY Passport Ultra 2TB USB 3 0 Portable HDD Hard Disk 2 5 034 | eBay

But now you see mix of both designs. New and old.

Elements doesn't come with password protection. passport ultra does.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 13, 2015)

Still wondering if they fixed that rumble sound in the drive with this refresh.


----------



## skeletor13th (Aug 17, 2015)

So, I received my  WD My Passport Ultra 2TB today from snapdeal. Got it registered for 3 year warranty. pics -

*i.imgur.com/s90jAJt.jpg

*i.imgur.com/m0OrxSh.jpg

It works amazing.


----------



## DK_WD (Aug 18, 2015)

skeletor13th said:


> So, I received my  WD My Passport Ultra 2TB today from snapdeal. Got it registered for 3 year warranty. pics -
> 
> *i.imgur.com/s90jAJt.jpg
> 
> ...



Hi   [MENTION=295409]skeletor13th[/MENTION], 

That's good news, glad to hear it! If ever you need help with WD products, just reach out to me or tag me here, I'm always just a PM away 



> Still wondering if they fixed that rumble sound in the drive with this refresh.



Hi   [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION]

Thanks for the update and please check your inbox.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 21, 2015)

Anytime man [MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION]


----------



## vito scalleta (Aug 22, 2015)

skeletor13th said:


> So, I received my  WD My Passport Ultra 2TB today from snapdeal. Got it registered for 3 year warranty. pics -
> 
> *i.imgur.com/s90jAJt.jpg
> 
> ...



can u post a screenshot of  crystaldiskmark scores ??


----------

